# Dragging hind legs



## MandyK

I noticed last night that my rabbit was kind of dragging her hind legs. She still uses them a bit, but she isn't hopping - more like a mix of walking and dragging. They seem to slide out to the side, instead of staying right under her when she moves.

I took her to the emergency vet, where they took xrays to check her back. Vet said her xrays are perfect, she has absolutely no spine/vertebrae injury. He also said it doesn't look like she has arthritis. There's nothing wrong in that respect. He said she has feeling in her feet and legs (if he pulls on her toes, she reacts). He could move her legs, stretch them out, and she's in no pain at all. He couldn't figure out what's wrong with her.

She is eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, grooming, everything completely normal. Has anyone ever come across this? I will take her to her regular vet in a few days. The emergency vet suggested watching her, with restricted free time, to see if it gets any better. His only suggestion is that it might be a parasite which attacks the spinal cord, but he said she only shows one sign of that (weakness of the legs) compared to the normal signs (complete paralysis).

I'm sorry for the long post, I just want to get all the information on here. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## MandyK

*************UPDATE***********

Here is a video, to help you better understand how she is walking. Please note that I only took this video and put it on Youtube for help on this forum. It's a private link - please don't send it to others. Thank you.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFmvEiOqzKQ[/ame]


----------



## tonyshuman

The vet isn't right about the parasite--he's talking about E cuniculi, which attacks many organs, including the brain. One of the early signs is dragging the back legs. That usually looks literally like dragging them, like they have no ability to move. It can progress to cause total paralysis but that takes a while. Another early sign is urinary issues. You might want to read up on EC.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Neurology_main.htm

From the video, it looks like a problem with her spine, not her legs. It looks like she could move her legs normally, but is choosing not to in order to keep her spine still. I would guess that there might be a small fracture on the spine that the e-vet didn't see (definitely ask if you can take the x-rays taken at the e-vet to your normal vet--they should let you do this), or some kind of disc disease/nerve pinch in the spinal cord. The movement in the video is not typical of a bunny with EC-related hind leg paralysis, at least in my experience. However, what you described, with her dragging them to the side, does sound like EC-related paralysis.

This page lists the various causes of paralysis. One I hadn't noticed before is toxoplasmosis. Is there a chance she was exposed to this? Do you have a cat, or feral cats in the neighborhood if she goes outside?
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Differentials/paresis.htm 

For now, I would restrict her movement as much as she'll let you. I'd keep her in a travel carrier unless she freaks out at that. You can put down absorbent material with fleece or artificial sheepskin on top to wick away pee. I doubt she is able to use the litterbox normally, is she? You might let her out for an hour or so a day to see if her movement is changing. I'd also think an anti-inflammatory/pain medication could be useful (if there is traumatic damage to the spine, this can help). The one most commonly given is Metacam (meloxicam). Other than that, keep her warm, comfy, and eating/drinking/pooing.


----------



## MandyK

Thanks so much for the reply. The vet originally said he would give her anti inflammatory meds, but after looking at her xrays, he said he didn't think anti inflammatories would do anything.

He seemed fairly certain that it isn't EC, specifically because she doesn't have a head tilt or strange eye movement. 

I don't have any cats in my home and she doesn't go outside, but I do work with cats - some of whom come from a local shelter.

I've made an appointment at her normal vet for Thursday, and I have a copy of her xrays.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray: Same thing happened to us with one of our seniors--turned out it was a tumor and we didn't get a happy ending.


----------



## MandyK

Update, for those interested:

Just got back from her regular vet. He prescribed anti inflammatories and said it is probably a strain of a muscle on her spinal cord, or something similar. He doesn't think it is a tumor or the EC parasite. I have to keep her caged for a couple weeks, with her anti inflammatory meds. If she gets worse, I will take her to get an MRI. If she stays the same or gets better, she should be okay.

(If it is a tumor or the EC parasite, she will gets worse within the next couple weeks.)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## MarisaAndToby

Hoping for the best, keep us updated. ray:


----------



## tonyshuman

If it's any comfort, it sounds like you have a good vet on the case. Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## MandyK

Thanks for the replies 
She is doing about the same. She is taking the medication very easily, which is nice.

The only problem is that, since her paws are weak (or her back is sore), she has trouble eating her cecotropes. They are getting kind of matted into the bottom of her paws. Any suggestions on how to get them out? I don't want to move her around too much, since she is supposed to be on "bed rest". I tried just picking them off as she was laying down but she kept tucking her feet under her body. Suggestions please??


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

maybe sounds weird, but you could try *carefully* trimming the fur back there so that don't get so matted in her fur.


----------



## tonyshuman

I haven't had experience with this, and I think it depends on the bunny. If you send a message to the member TreasuredFriend, she may have suggestions, as well as people on the yahoo Disabled Rabbits group. TreasuredFriend had a hind-leg paralyzed bunny that she took amazing care of. She even had a cart made so she could romp in the grass.


----------



## MandyK

Thanks for the replies everyone. I messaged TreasuredFriend, she gave me some good advice (as did you guys) 
I managed to get all the poop out today. It was hard work and my bunny wasn't too happy about it but it's all gone (for now!)

She has a checkup this weekend at her vet for her legs. I'll post another update of her health when I get the official word from her vet.


----------



## MandyK

Alrighty, final update:

Everything is looking great. She still has trouble doing some things (she has to get up and turn around to eat the cecotropes. She also has trouble balancing on just her hind legs in order to clean her face with her front paws). But otherwise, she's good. She's hopping, stretching, jumping.  The vet said it was most likely a spinal strain because she kicked too hard, due to excitement or fear.

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I was really worried that it was the EC parasite or a tumor. I'm glad she is better, and I really appreciate everyone helping me out!

I uploaded another video if anyone wants to see the improvement. It's a short video, but you can see how much better she is doing:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms2f9AhPXPY[/ame]


----------



## kimchi

My rabbit had a diarrhea for quite some time now. His poop got harden and sticking to his scrotums and legs. He loves to eat and has been eating well. So, my husband and I decided to take him for a bath. He hates to be picked up. He struggled as always whenever we tried to bath him. We were trying to remove the harden poop. We held him, and put him back to his cage after the bath. We realized, he could not sit as if his hind legs could not move anymore. He immediately not eating. What happened? Will he die? I'm scared. I'm so worried


----------



## JBun

kimchi said:


> My rabbit had a diarrhea for quite some time now. His poop got harden and sticking to his scrotums and legs. He loves to eat and has been eating well. So, my husband and I decided to take him for a bath. He hates to be picked up. He struggled as always whenever we tried to bath him. We were trying to remove the harden poop. We held him, and put him back to his cage after the bath. We realized, he could not sit as if his hind legs could not move anymore. He immediately not eating. What happened? Will he die? I'm scared. I'm so worried



You need to take your rabbit immediately to a rabbit savvy vet. It sounds like your rabbit may have injured his spine while you bathed him and may need corticosteroids or an anti inflammatory, as well as you may need a syringe feeding mix if your rabbit won't start eating again on his own.
http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/

With the diarrhea, if it is true watery diarrhea, that is an emergency as well. If it is not diarrhea but mushy cecotropes, that is likely due to dietary issues, usually too many carbs or sugars in the diet and or not enough fiber, from too many treats and/or not enough hay. It can also be due to other medical reasons such as arthritis. It's not normal for rabbits to have messy bottoms and if they have a poopy butt, like I previously mentioned it's from their diet or a medical issue, which you need to try and correct so the poopy bum stops happening. 

It's best not to bathe rabbits as they can injure themselves due to fear. A butt bathe may sometimes be done, but should only be done when absolutely necessary. It's important to get to the root of the messy bum and prevent it from happening so you don't need to clean your rabbits bottom anymore.
http://rabbit.org/intermittent-soft-cecotropes-in-rabbits/


----------



## kimchi

my baby passed away. we bathed him every once a year but everything was ok. yea, he had mushy cecotropes instead of watery diarrhea. we took him to the vet and the doc said that theres no other way but to put him into sleep. his body went paralyzed. baby with me for 4years already. shouldnt have bathed him and nothing going to happen &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## jdrabbits

I used ivermectin treatment..
some rabbits recovered,some didn't.


----------

